# Software > Apple Hardware και Software >  Βοηθεια για αγορά νεου mac

## AonDuine

Παιδια καλησπερα έχω στην κατοχη μου εναν iMac late 2011 με τον i5 quandcore στα 2.5.

Σκέφτομαι να το δώσω και να προβώ σε αγορά του νεου mac mini με τον i3 όμως . 

Τι λετε αξίζει?

----------


## ariadgr

Ο i3 8ης γενιάς θα είναι ταχύτερος.
Σύγκρινε τους στο passmark ( www.cpubenchmark.net )

Και όλο το μηχάνημα θα είναι γενικά ταχύτερο.

----------


## AonDuine

Φίλε μου ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση , και για το site που έγραψες γιατί βρήκα 
αρκετές πληροφορίες - συγκρίσεις .
Η αλήθεια είναι ότι φοβάμια λίγο την κάρτα γραφικών , άλλα είδα ΄'οτι και τα πιο μεγάλα μοντελα 
φοράνε την ίδια .

Για χρήση browsing , music , plex κτλ δεν νομιζω να έχω κάποιο θέμα .

----------

